# Vintage Lenses: Any Advise?



## Albi86 (Sep 24, 2012)

I would like to get a setup of old, possibly all-metal, manual focus fast primes.

I am a child of the AF generation, so I'm very little experienced in this sense and I don't know which ones are worth having nowadays. 

I'm interested in 20-28mm, 30-40mm, 50-60mm, 85-100mm and 135mm. A standard setup.

Please share your opinions with me. Doesn't matter about brands, as long as they can be adapted and that it makes sense to buy them price-wise.

Thank you!


----------



## risc32 (Sep 24, 2012)

I don't have any frist hand exp, but i would imagine some older F mounts might be a good idea. If that's not trick enough, you could get some Leica R mounts.


----------



## Albi86 (Sep 24, 2012)

risc32 said:


> I don't have any frist hand exp, but i would imagine some older F mounts might be a good idea. If that's not trick enough, you could get some Leica R mounts.



Yes, I've been reading too that old Nikon AI-S lenses might be quite interesting. I find harder to identify which specific models though...

What about Canon FD lenses?


----------



## RAKAMRAK (Sep 24, 2012)

Canon FD lenses cannot be mounted on an EOS (EF mount) body without corrective optics OR modifying the lens mount using the EDMIKA lens mount changing kits. For EDMIKA you need to check for which FD lenses they have created the kit and selling it (or plan to make), as (if I remember correctly) all FD lenses are not adaptable. The corrective optics adapter will however reduce the image quality. Nikon F mount, Pentax K and Screw Mount, Olympus OM can be adapted with a simple adapter without the need of corrective optics.


----------



## pdirestajr (Sep 24, 2012)

Nikon Ai-S lenses are awesome manual metal lenses. You can buy cheap adapters to mount on EOS.

I'd look into the 28mm f/2.8 (it's considered one of their "sharpest" lenses ever), and the 105mm f/2.5 (a classic Nikon portrait lens) to start. I don't think you can go wrong with any of the old Nikon glass. You can find good deals on ebay- even if they are beaten and scratched to hell, they still perform great.


----------



## mws (Sep 24, 2012)

There is a lot of decent M42 mount stuff available at reasonable prices. My favorite is the Pentax 1.4 Super Takamur. A beautiful lens, and as sharp as anything around. What you can mount to your body varies, there are lots of guides on the internet on what works with what.


----------



## Albi86 (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you for your suggestion of:

Nikon AIS 28/2.8
Nikon AIS 105/2.5
Pentax Super Takumar 50/1.4

Anything interesting from the Zeiss Contax side?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 24, 2012)

I've found few old lenses that can match even a 50mm f/1.8 for sharpness and color. The resolution was not needed for film and except for the higher end lenses that are difficult to find, its not there. 
I have several adapters for Nikon, M42, OM, and even Hasseblad. I have a ton of older lenses of many makes. They are fun to play with, but most of them (not all) are not up to digital standards.


----------



## Jon Gilchrist (Sep 24, 2012)

I've got Olympus/Zuiko adapters, Nikon adapters, and M42/Pentax/Takumar adapters, along with an EdMika adapted Canon 55/1.2 FL and a Jim Buchanan adapted Minolta 58/1.4. They all work great on crop bodies, not sure about full frame as sometimes there is mirror interference.

I highly recommend the Canon 55/1.2 FL, the micro-Nikkor 55/2.8, and the Super-Takumar 50/1.4 or SMC-Takumar 50/1.4. The SMC-Takumar is very slightly sharper than the Super-Takumar, but not much. Of these, the Canon is the most expensive and the Super-Tak the least. If you need razor thin DOF, the Canon is the tool of choice. If you need macro, the micro-Nikkor is stupid sharp and focuses to 1:2 without the extension tube adapter. Takumars are plentiful and relatively inexpensive. All of these are built like tanks and a joy to work with.

Feel free to PM me for more info.


----------



## Jon Gilchrist (Sep 24, 2012)

Just had another thought. If you are gathering a set of primes to do video work, the hard converted lenses like the EdMika and Jim Buchanan conversions can usually be converted to smooth aperture instead of detents by removing a spring loaded ball during the conversion process.


----------



## bp (Sep 24, 2012)

I adore my Minolta Rokkor PG 58mm f/1.2


----------



## KyleSTL (Sep 24, 2012)

Albi86 said:


> risc32 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't have any frist hand exp, but i would imagine some older F mounts might be a good idea. If that's not trick enough, you could get some Leica R mounts.
> ...


Might not help you to choose which ones are good, but at least you'll be able to identify them (and know which models exist):
http://www.photosynthesis.co.nz/nikon/serialno.html


----------



## Albi86 (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you all for your advise!

I'm not interested in video. I want a setup of old - sharp - primes to use on modern digital FF bodies. I was wondering which ones of them is up to today's standard and can be cheaply purchased.

The idea occurred to me because I have a 25-years-old Canon EF 50mm f/1.8 MK1, which is better built and easily sharper than any MK2 I've seen. And it also focuses more consistently.

So, back in those days in the 70's and 80's when lenses were extremely expensive and most people used to have only a 35mm or a 50mm, lenses were also better built. Mechanically they're better than most mass-produced lenses around today, and if they keep up optically as well, then I've found my inspiration.

I've seen that old Zeiss Contax lenses have quite high prices in the used market as well. Are they better or just Zeiss-branded?


----------



## sandymandy (Sep 24, 2012)

Zeiss Jena 35mm f/2.8 or f/2.4 are both good and i really dig the colors on mine (2.8 zebra edition). Super Takumar 50mm 1.4 is also really nice, make sure its the multi coating version. Vivitar 28mm f/2.5 soft wide open but its still nice  I think most old m42 lenses are quite good.

Oh and dont worry about the focussing  I got no af confirm chip and just using my standard 1100D viewfinder and i get as many keepers as with my AF lenses. But i also dont shoot speedy things! Just people in normal pace etc.


----------



## jfretless (Sep 24, 2012)

As much as I "love" Canon...

Maybe going with another brand for this project would be better suited. 

Case in point, I was thinking of pick up a Pentax K30 dslr. Nothing too fancy, but with the native ability to mount most, if not all, Pentax lenses from the beginning, and the in-body IS, sound a bit more fun. 

John


----------



## Albi86 (Sep 24, 2012)

jfretless said:


> As much as I "love" Canon...
> 
> Maybe going with another brand for this project would be better suited.
> 
> ...



I was thinking to mount them on a D600 

Anyway I've seen there are very few - but yet available - Canon FD L lenses. What about the 50/1.2 and the 85/1.2?


----------



## RobertG. (Sep 24, 2012)

Hi,
I also have a handful of old manual focus lenses. All of them are seldom in use but they were rather cheap, except for my Arsat 55mm f4.5 shift lens (cost me with EOS tilt adaptor more than 500Euro). I can recommend the M42 lenses. There are lots of them. The adaptors are readily available and cheap. The autofocus confirm chips don't work that well for me... but you can give them a try.

For 135mm I can recommend the Auto Vivitar Telephoto 135mm f2.8. The manual focus works very smooth, the bokeh is OK and focus to infinity works (albeit a bit soft). The Carl Zeiss Jena (CZJ) 135mm f3.5 is also OK. I have the Prakticar version with PB mount, which is identical to CZJ M42 except for the different mount. Like the Vivitar it's all metal but a bit small and light weight. 

The old CZJ lenses are often a bit more expensive than the other M42 lenses, at least here in Europe. This has more to do with the name with the quality of the lens. The above mentioned lenses are at least equal and I actually prefer the Vivitar, which is better build.

BTW, be aware that the adapts work different on full format and crop bodies. The PB mount works great on crop but on ff the lens' end hits the mirror. I had to manually modify the original lens mount to fit it onto my 5DII. Now it works without a problem. 

Be aware that some of the decades old lenses produce a slight yellow color cast, which comes from the ancient lens coating. Some used a weak radioactive coating and with its decay, the yellow color cast develops. The coating is the weakest point of these lold lenses. My Arsat is very sturdy build, has great resolution and is reasonable sharp but the coating is terrible, although it is just a 12 years old Ukrainian medium format lens. But try to show me any affordable 50mm or 55mm shift lens...


----------



## brianboru (Sep 25, 2012)

RobertG. said:


> ...
> 
> For 135mm I can recommend the Auto Vivitar Telephoto 135mm f2.8. The manual focus works very smooth, the bokeh is OK and focus to infinity works (albeit a bit soft).
> ...



Great! I picked up one of these on Friday because it came in a kit with a Mamiya/Sekor 55mm f1.4 that I wanted to try. My adapters should be here tomorrow.


----------



## NormanBates (Sep 25, 2012)

If you're buying vintage lenses, read this first:
http://www.similaar.com/foto/lenstests/lenstestsc.html

and once that's clear, start the buying madness 

http://www.similaar.com/foto/lenstests/lenstestsa.html
http://www.similaar.com/foto/lenstests/bokehtests.html


----------



## RLPhoto (Sep 25, 2012)

Albi86 said:


> I would like to get a setup of old, possibly all-metal, manual focus fast primes.
> 
> I am a child of the AF generation, so I'm very little experienced in this sense and I don't know which ones are worth having nowadays.
> 
> ...



Contax-Zeiss Primes have less issues being fitted to EOS camera than the FD lenses. Plus, They're awesome.


----------



## Albi86 (Sep 26, 2012)

NormanBates said:


> If you're buying vintage lenses, read this first:
> http://www.similaar.com/foto/lenstests/lenstestsc.html
> 
> and once that's clear, start the buying madness
> ...



Hi! I knew some lenses wouldn't keep the pace of modern digital sensors, but I'm also sure the good ones would still be good. As I said, my 25-years-old nifty fifty is so much better than any modern MK2 I've seen.



RLPhoto said:


> Albi86 said:
> 
> 
> > I would like to get a setup of old, possibly all-metal, manual focus fast primes.
> ...



Do you have any direct experience?


----------



## RLPhoto (Sep 26, 2012)

Albi86 said:


> NormanBates said:
> 
> 
> > If you're buying vintage lenses, read this first:
> ...



http://leitax.com/Zeiss-Contax-lenses-for-Canon-cameras.html

Had a 50mm 1.4 zeiss once, never really used it much.


----------



## NormanBates (Sep 27, 2012)

Albi86 said:


> NormanBates said:
> 
> 
> > If you're buying vintage lenses, read this first:
> ...


----------



## Albi86 (Sep 27, 2012)

Thank you, I'll be careful on what I buy and from who!


----------



## AJ (Sep 28, 2012)

How about a set of Samyang primes.

Not vintage, but they are inexpensive, high performance, and manual aperture+focus. They come with an EF mount so no need to mess with adapters.


----------



## sootzzs (Sep 29, 2012)

AJ said:


> How about a set of Samyang primes.
> 
> Not vintage, but they are inexpensive, high performance, and manual aperture+focus. They come with an EF mount so no need to mess with adapters.



Depends on how you look at it: compared to 50-150$ vintage lens 399-599$ Samyangs are expensive.

Sorry to interfere your post, Alibi86, but on the same issue: I'm looking for nice cheap (no more than 150$) old MF lens for macro (like the Nikon 105 f4 Micro). Any ideas on that? Is it a viable idea?

Also you should check Keh.com. They have very good deals on vintage lenses from.


----------



## Jon Gilchrist (Oct 8, 2012)

RobertG. said:


> But try to show me any affordable 50mm or 55mm shift lens...



It's not 50/55, but I have an Olympus/Zuiko 35mm shift (no tilt) that I picked up off ebay with an EOS adapter fairly cheap. I don't remember the exact price, but I think it was under $200.

Samyang has a 24mm tilt-shift that looks remarkably like the TS-E 24 without any electronics that they showed at Photokina. I'm still waiting on price, but it should be a great lens.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 8, 2012)

Albi86 said:


> The idea occurred to me because I have a 25-years-old Canon EF 50mm f/1.8 MK1, which is better built and easily sharper than any MK2 I've seen. And it also focuses more consistently.


I have had several of the old Metal Mount 50mm f/1.8 lenses, and, while I prefer them, they are no sharper and do not focus any better than the new ones.
I've actually had 3 of the various re-incarnations, the original made in Japan Metal Mount, the made in Japan Mark II, and the made in Malaysia MK II.
The real focus ring and the metal mount on the Mark 1 are what sets it apart. Differences in sharpness are just copy to copy variations, since the optical formula is the same.
The Canon EF 50mm f/1.8 MK I have right now is pretty inaccurate as far as autofocus goes on my 5D MK III. AFMA of -11 fixes that. It also has more variation from shot to shot than my other lenses. Different copies will vary.


----------



## akiskev (Oct 8, 2012)

As others said, go for C/Y mount lenses (Zeiss) and M42 ones..

Some great and inexpensive choices are: 
Carl Zeiss Jena Flektogon 35mm f/2.4
Zeiss 80-200 f/4

The Takumar 50mm is very nice too, but I prefer the Planar 1.4...


----------



## florianbieler.de (Feb 12, 2013)

When you want to use a Takumar 50mm 1.4 SMC on a full frame, you'll run into the problem with the mirror hitting the back of the lens. You can mod the lens though, wrote a bit about that on my website www.florianbieler.de. Going to try the lens out as soon as my M42 adapter arrives.


----------

